# Canadian Pork Championship, Paris Ontario Pictures



## atruckerswife (Jun 9, 2008)

http://good-times.webshots.com/slidesho ... 8410grsgMy





Look close Greg, there is the banner.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 9, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> http://good-times.webshots.com/slideshow/563738410grsgMy/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 10, 2008)

Great pics. I love the one with Diva on the stage with a beverage in hand!     Must have been a blast!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw it!!  Thanks!!


----------

